
Ask HN: Open-Source Tax Software? - 3fe9a03ccd14ca5
What is the current state of open-source tax software?<p>I usually pay the cost of Turbotax premium because it will import all all of my transactions from my broker and generate the 1099 for me. Obviously this saves a lot of time.<p>Are there good open-source alternatives for filing taxes?
======
mars4rp
If you are California resident, you can use CalFile tonfile your taxes for
free. If you create a fully authenticated account you can import some of your
informations from previous year return and your W2.
[https://www.ftb.ca.gov/file/ways-to-
file/online/calfile/inde...](https://www.ftb.ca.gov/file/ways-to-
file/online/calfile/index.asp?WT.mc_id=akCFHome)

------
sarcasmatwork
Been using this: [https://www.waveapps.com](https://www.waveapps.com)

~~~
matt_the_bass
Wow! That looks great! I’m going to give it a try for my side project
accounting.

Thanks!

------
jituc
I am also searching for the opensource accounting system for SMB but not
finding compatible one.

